# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Бесплатный софт для фирмы

## vkormishin

Есть задача снабдить офис бесплатным софтом. Задача родилась из желания руководства максимально сэкономить на ПО. Но чтобы не откатиться к каменному веку нужны советы, что можно использовать. 

Нужен конечно офис, файловый менеджер, прога мгновенных сообщений, архиватор, антивирусник, для прогеров - проф.редактор, для верстальшиков - проф.редактор, ну и по мелочи

----------


## Udzume

Офис - OpenOffice. Манагер - FAR. Прога - зависит от протокола но стоит посмотреть на QIP. Антивири - не подскажу. Не доверяю фришным антивирям :) А вот для проггеров и верстальщиков проф. редакторов фришных 100% не сыщется. Да и в любом случае они сами лучше знают. :)

----------


## vkormishin

Ну в общем так и сделали, офис - OpenOffice, общалка - qip или googletalk на выбор. Редактор для верстака пришлось купить - HomeSite. Прогеры добровольно перешли в Eclipse (бесплатный и мощный) и очень довольны. Файловый менеджер - Total Commander - триальная версия (приходится каждый раз жать одну из трёх кнопок).

Антивирусник кстати пришлось купить - СИМАНТЕК, т.к. админ упёрся бараном и сказал "Или это или ничего".

Если б ещё без винды обощлись бы, то тогда ваще всё было бы хорошо, ну к примеру Убунта - нормальный вариант операционки для манагеров, но блин решили что XP HOME - можно купить, так и быть

----------


## vkormishin

Проведя анализ - убедились, бесплатные антивирусники - это открытые двери для червей и прочей нечести (конечно одни антивирусники - это двери побольше, другие - поменьше). Поэтому тут пришлось раскошелиться.

----------


## Botanig

> Проведя анализ - убедились, бесплатные антивирусники - это открытые двери для червей и прочей нечести (конечно одни антивирусники - это двери побольше, другие - поменьше). Поэтому тут пришлось раскошелиться.


Я конечно не пользовался, но говорят AVIRA FREE очень хороший антивирус, притом бесплатный, попробуйте, только вроде как там много ложных срабатываний

----------


## kirBI

ХР хомка не прокатит! Данная версия не предназначена для комерческого использования!

----------


## d5ce3e

> ХР хомка не прокатит! Данная версия не предназначена для комерческого использования!


что значит "для комерческого использования", с чего бы это?
я ничего подобного в лицензионном соглашении не увидел.

если на компике надо програмить, десигнить, и чуть офисить, то нафиг покупали тогда виндовс? все можно было замутить на линуксоиде-каком-нить, а на деньги от винды антивирь взять... да и на линуксоидах с вирями нет таких проблем :)

----------


## GVL

> ХР хомка не прокатит! Данная версия не предназначена для комерческого использования!


Очень даже предназначена, но имеет некоторые ограничения по сравнению с профкой. Из самых важных, пожалуй, это не поддерживает работу в домене (тока рабочая группа) и нету удаленного рабочего стола. Ну и еще куча всяких разных мелочей (подробно - на сайте мелкософта). Для небольшой фирмы вполне можно нормально пользоваться. 
По софту. Из антивирей  - Авира или Аваст более-менее нормально работают но вот они именно, бесплатны не для коммерческого применения. Им в помощь, очень рекомендую,  бесплатную сканирующую утилитку от ДрВеба проганять периодически и можно жить почти спокойно. Архиватор - 7zip, очень даже хорош. 
А вообще то вот хорошая подборка бесплатных прог:  http://lithium.opennet.ru/articles/analogs/analogs.html

----------


## ams

Посмотри сюда, я думаю рано или поздно возникнет вопрос архивации данных и систем в офисе: http://www.paragon-software.com/down...downloads.html
Все бесплатно и работает отлично.

----------


## persivan

Недавно появилась хорошая  бесплатная  замена   Office приложениям Word, Excel и PowerPoint. Разработчики обещали лучшую совместимость приложений  Ворд, чем OpenOffice. Называется   IBM Lotus Symphony 1.3,  скачивается с оффиц. сайта IBM после регистрации. Без регистрации можно попробовать здесь http://xtreme.ws/news/2009-06-16-36121
Пробовал, вроде неплохо, только долго грузится на мой взгляд

----------


## moonlord

народ а PDFtoWord конвектор фриварный кто подскажет?

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> Есть задача снабдить офис бесплатным софтом.


Вот вам хорошая подборка

http://depositfiles.com/files/g9wsecj2y
http://depositfiles.com/files/hgo0by248
http://depositfiles.com/files/n9nohe2zh
http://depositfiles.com/files/vaj1u08ds
http://depositfiles.com/files/t2vka132t
http://depositfiles.com/files/63uvs7ixx
http://depositfiles.com/files/xhjjo4fx0
http://depositfiles.com/files/crepdmf5f
http://depositfiles.com/files/z8ou8l7bd
http://depositfiles.com/files/5yysxwms1
http://depositfiles.com/files/42yagjwkc

----------


## Cheechako

> ...PDFtoWord конвектор фриварный...


 - если только через "CuneiForm".

----------

